# Software bug: Android guide missing 12:00 AM timeslot



## arovner (Jun 1, 2015)

Using the TiVo app on my Android phone or tablet, the Midnight 12:00 AM slot is not shown. On my Bolt OTA guide, the timeslot appears as expected. 

Rgds,
Alan Rovner


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Huh!...me too...

-KP


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm seeing the same thing although at one point I was able to see the midnight slot if I picked a day in the future so that midnight was at the top of the screen (but going back to the current day only showed the 11:30am and 12:30am slots). Not sure how I did that as I can't seem to repeat it now.

Scott


----------



## arovner (Jun 1, 2015)

Kpeters that's the exact issue, good screenshot. Hopefully TiVo will fix this.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Didn't there used to be an issue trying to record to 12am? The work around was to set your recording to 1201 or 1159.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thread on Twitter:


Hi @kpeters59. We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused. Is there a way for you to check on your TiVo DVR if it does the same thing?

If you click on the link provided, you can see that the DVR Guide properly displays the listings.


I see. To help you out, we recommend to do a force connection to the TiVo Service. Then try accessing the app again.















\
Really? That's your fix? It's clearly an issue with the App overlaying the 12am slot...



If those won't work, we recommend uninstalling and reinstalling the app.



That won't fix it either...it's not just me...

If those won't still work, we recommend reaching our Phone support so that they can further investigate and resolve the issue. You can reach them at 877-367-8486. Thank you.

Really?

The App is broken and should be fixed. Please post a screenshot of the App from your phone showing Midnight.


----------



## Sywlgee (May 8, 2017)

Is there no update to this? I've had this issue for a week now. Is there any update to the thread @kpeters59 ?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

After 10 days, they've acknowledged the problem...now they want to know which channels.

They're ability to not accomplish things is mind-boggling.

Everybody should pepper their Twitter feed with this issue.

TiVo Support (@TiVoSupport) | Twitter

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Or here:

https://t.co/tPnUYCNrzs

-KP


----------

